# What Dayan cube do you prefer?



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2011)

I was just wondering, what is your favourite Dayan cube? I use a ZhanChi.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Zhanchi always


----------



## Hovair (Dec 31, 2011)

Lubix pre modded. They always make hem best. I have a guhong fusion.


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2011)

Guhong, Linyun and Zanchi.


----------



## Enter (Dec 31, 2011)

Zanchi is the best! Fast, pop resistant, smooth, doesn't look, cuts corners and it is the most reliable one!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 31, 2011)

I've only tried the guhong and the Lingyun Version 2. So far I like the Lingyun Version 2 better, but I'm slightly faster with the guhong. I think I would probably like the LunHui though- at least from what I've seen in videos.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 31, 2011)

Zhanchi


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 31, 2011)

Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 31, 2011)

I use the Ultimate Zhanchi for 2H, and Lubix Fusion for OH.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate the zhanchi. Prefer the guhong.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 31, 2011)

Zhanchi until I figure out how to control my new Guhong. I can control my Zhanchi but not my Guhong for some reason.


----------



## jrb (Dec 31, 2011)

Lingyun v2 FTW!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

Guhong > Zhanchi


----------



## benskoning (Dec 31, 2011)

lubix zanchi


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 31, 2011)

Taiyan


----------



## benskoning (Dec 31, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Taiyan



Thats just awesome.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

self-modded zhanchi. With a corner mod that there seem to be no youtube tutorials about... and which makes my zhanchi cut more than a guhong...


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 31, 2011)

The zhanchi seems perfect in every way and cuts waay more than my guhong but I still prefer the guhong. It has that nice controlled smooth swishy feel unlike the zhanchi which feels tight and clicky.

I also love how a tiny adjustment to the guhong changes the whole feel. It's so versatile.




benskoning said:


> lubix zanchi


 
Is the a wrong spelling or just a different spelling? I see many people spell it like this and I always thought it had an h in it.


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Is the a wrong spelling or just a different spelling? I see many people spell it like this and I always thought it had an h in it.



It is an incorrect spelling and capitalization.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

I have 2 guhongs and I don't know why but both of them are terrible.I hate them.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 31, 2011)

Zhanchi was/is my first and only 3x3 speedcube.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 31, 2011)

Both guhong and zhanchi.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a Guhong with cannibalised Lunhui torpedoes in it, it's pretty good and my current competition cube, but I got a Lingyun II last week and after breaking in and proper tightening it will probably be better, so I voted that. I already had a Lingyun I with nails for torpedoes which was pretty good apart from my terrible glueing skills, so I know what a good Lingyun feels like. Not tried Zhanchi much and don't have one. Lunhui is good, but probably not as good as the rest, although for some reason I like it for BLD - it's the only Dayan I used for my BLD comp PBs.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2012)

Guhong v-II


----------



## Samania (Jan 1, 2012)

Zhanchi and Lingyun, but those are the only Dayan cubes I've tried T_T


----------



## szatan (Jan 1, 2012)

Linguyn


----------



## cityzach (Jan 1, 2012)

lubix cubes!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lingyun with lubix torpedos. I like the Zhanchi and I get about the same times on it but I just prefer my Lingyun.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Guhong v-II


 
What?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 1, 2012)

Lingyun version 2.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2012)

ZhanChi or LunHui


----------



## Thompson (Jan 1, 2012)

ZhanChi and LunHui are nice.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 1, 2012)

Just the lingYun v2, it is the only DaYan cube that after trying it out, convinced me to buy and replace my alpha-v


----------



## Comradsky (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the dayan2 guhong sticker-less


----------



## Bapao (Jan 2, 2012)

Without the shimmer of a doubt; LingYun V1. I have all of the DaYan versions but I only average at 32s at the moment. I might prefer a different DaYan cube as I get faster at 3x3x3 and fully exploit their traits...


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 2, 2012)

ZhanChi or LingYun v2 (still trying to decide which I prefer) for 2H
GuHong for OH
LunHui for Blind.


----------



## Axiys (Jan 2, 2012)

All of them are great but i like the Lubix Lunhui the best.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a lingyun v2 and a zhanchi. Both are great cubes but I like the lingyun better. I have done the48 point edge mod and the corner mod to both and the center mod to the zhanchi. They are both super smooth but i like the feel of the lingyun v2. Will be buying the rest of the Dayan lineup over time though. Just to know the awesomeness of the Dayan family. 
I have an a5 and it's crap compared to the dayans.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 24, 2012)

ZhanChi, but never got used to it completely. Still, love it because the POP is not an option.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 24, 2012)

I love my Zhanchi but I've been using my Lubix Guhong v2 a lot recently


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 24, 2012)

I use a Lingyun V2/Guhong hybrid. I don't recommend it though.


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 24, 2012)

Lingyun V1


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 25, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I use a Lingyun V2/Guhong hybrid. I don't recommend it though.


 
How does it work? Is it like GuHong core, centers and corners and LingYun V2 edges?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 25, 2012)

Zhanchi.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 25, 2012)

I got my Dayan Guhong II last week and I like it better than my zhanchi, It just feels much crisper


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 27, 2012)

I tend to lock up a bunch on the Guhong V2. It's definitely a lot crisper and lighter than a Zhanchi though. I've got one in my bag right meow.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 27, 2012)

ZhanchiRulz.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> How does it work? Is it like GuHong core, centers and corners and LingYun V2 edges?


 
I've got the Guhong core and centers. Then the Lingyun V2 edges and corners (currently without torpedos). All the pieces are modded like crazy. The Guhong center pieces are shaved down so that it sits level with the lingyun edges and corners (because the guhong is bigger). The only mod on the edge pieces is the 48 point edge mod. The pieces are modded as much as my shengshou 5x5 pieces. 

I've got it on a loose tension, and it feels like it's going to pop (because that's what I like), but it doesn't. It's not any better than a guhong or a lingyun V2. It's just a different feel.


----------



## AndreiNistal (Mar 3, 2012)

Zhanchi is the best as of now.


----------



## ernie722 (Mar 3, 2012)

zhanchi


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lubix Guhong V2.


----------



## Teiu88 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a zhanchi it's so loose 
I scrambled it really fast once and a corner rotated in place...
And once there was a mega pop and the pieces went flying


----------



## JK (Apr 28, 2012)

i like guhong better than zhanchi.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Apr 28, 2012)

i will get either zhanchi or guhong = )


----------



## MisterChris (Apr 28, 2012)

Guhong v1 and Zhanchi


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 28, 2012)

Guhong V2


----------



## ernie722 (Apr 29, 2012)

Zhanchi and Lingyun v2


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Apr 29, 2012)

Ultimate lubix ZhanChi


----------



## Endgame (May 10, 2012)

I like the DaYan GuHong the best, but I can't really judge as it's the only DaYan product I've ever held in my hands.


----------



## Bapao (May 10, 2012)

LingYun V1.


----------



## Eazoon (May 10, 2012)

lingyun ii and guhong ii (without torpedoes) are my favorites, zhanchi is good ,but i dont like the feel.


----------



## Bapao (May 10, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> lingyun ii and guhong ii (without torpedoes) are my favorites, zhanchi is good ,but i dont like the feel.



Yeah, the ZhanChi is a weird one. I love it but then again, I don't...


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 10, 2012)

Lubix ultimate ZhanChi


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 11, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> lingyun ii and guhong ii (without torpedoes) are my favorites, zhanchi is good ,but i dont like the feel.


 Same with me. My Zhanchi locks a lot for some reason :/


----------



## korsty12 (May 11, 2012)

guhong is good zhanchi is better


----------



## googlebleh (May 11, 2012)

Lubix Zhanchi. Although it does pop every 40 solves or so...not sure why.


----------



## foolish (May 11, 2012)

I own a Zhanchi which is just fabulous. Almost never popping although tensions are quite loose and turning feels great with just some local standard lube.
I've also tried the GuHong v2 of a friend (not lubed though) and I definitely prefer the ZhanChi.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 11, 2012)

GuHong V2 if you never want your cube to pop, DIY Zhanchi if you want your cube to be ultra fast and smooth, Ultimate lubix Zhanchi if you want a godly cube at lightning speed (also cuts amazingly well)... and also if you can control it..

I currently prefer the DIY Zhanchi (bright colours), I used to use a Guhong as my main but switched.

I currently have 2 DIY Zhanchi, a Guhong 2, a Lingyun 2 (pops like hell), Ultimate lubix Zhanchi, 2 type a speedcubes and about 30 rubik's brand cubes, so I have used most of the popular speedcubes


----------



## Niv99 (May 13, 2012)

ZhanChi the best cube ever!


----------



## gundamslicer (May 13, 2012)

Lingyun 2 because I like how crisp it is when you turn it.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 18, 2012)

I just got a guhong II today, and it is by far the best cube i have ever had the privilege of using. definitely recommended.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 19, 2012)

i've actually been using my guhong and zhanchi interchangeably lately for solves, they both each have their own advantages to them lol, so right now i have no current preference between the two O__O


----------



## keny456789 (May 26, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> I hate the zhanchi. Prefer the guhong.



Hi guy,Can you tell more about why you hate zhanchi but not guhong?


----------



## seth5124 (May 26, 2012)

Zhanchi is the cube for me


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 2, 2012)

its all about the lingyun!!!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 2, 2012)

My Zhanchi does the job


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 2, 2012)

TaiYan for warming up, Lingyun II for OH, and Lunhui for 2H


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 2, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> i've actually been using my guhong and zhanchi interchangeably lately for solves, they both each have their own advantages to them lol, so right now i have no current preference between the two O__O



I'm currently on the same boat. Although, I've been leaning towards the Zhanchi, but that's mostly because my Guhong is pretty old (my first speed cube).


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Aug 2, 2012)

Prefer Zhanchi... but guhong is good too


----------



## MiSenIn (Aug 3, 2012)

Dayan ZhanChi White pictures out


----------



## balloon6610 (Aug 3, 2012)

Screw it i hate all of them  Just kidding i like guhong


----------



## grommuz (Aug 3, 2012)

I liked the feel of guhong but as it popped a lot on me, i sold it and bought zhanchi. I like my zhanchi with alpha v-f's core. I feel like it made my cube smoother and faster so yeah, i prefer zhanchi.


----------



## Feldmeister (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my first ever post on this forum so excuse my amateur ramblings. Only been on the circuit a year, but have managed (in my own time!) the 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and just recently the 5x5x5. Had insisted on the 'purist' approach and bought purely Rubik products. The word on the street is Dayan. Just bought a Dayan 5 Zhanchi 3x3x3 and a Dayan MF8 4x4x4 to replace my already knackered Rubik equivalents. Will let you know how I get on timewise!


----------



## goflb (Aug 5, 2012)

Had the Guhong till I lost it. It was pink  . I remember that it kept popping and I had to be really careful with it.
Bought a Zhanchi to replace it and I really can't imagine what can be better. Great feel, never pops.


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm currently the opposite. Lost my zhanchi so using my guhong. Either getting new dayan 6 when it comes out or a 55 mm zhanchi


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 5, 2012)

I cant wait till dayan 6  hopefully its better than zhanchi


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump.

Could a mod remove the 'Lubix Pre-modded' option and add 55mm Zhanchi, 50mm Zhanchi and 42mm Zhanchi to the poll? Thanks in advance.


----------

